# Fasten Your Seatbelts and Put Your Trays in the Upright Position



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 6, 2019)

A lot of this fluctuation is mind games.

Dow set to rebound by 170 points at the open after China stabilizes its currency — CNBC

We are going back to an Obama economy today.


----------



## night_son (Aug 6, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> A lot of this fluctuation is mind games.
> 
> Dow set to rebound by 170 points at the open after China stabilizes its currency — CNBC
> 
> We are going back to an Obama economy today.



It's all about terrifying the herd. Hasn't it always been?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 6, 2019)

The market is not really an indicator of the economy at large.  Particularly since tRump cheated his was into office.  It seems to over react violently to whatever he said last, whether positive or negative.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 6, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> The market is not really an indicator of the economy at large.  Particularly since tRump cheated his was into office.  It seems to over react violently to whatever he said last, whether positive or negative.


Which tweet caused yesterday’s decline and which tweet for today’s rise?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 6, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The market is not really an indicator of the economy at large.  Particularly since tRump cheated his was into office.  It seems to over react violently to whatever he said last, whether positive or negative.
> ...



It's not necessarily tweets.  


Yesterday's plunge was related to tRumps new tariffs and the fear of China's retaliation.

Today that retaliation failed to materialize in as bad a form as was feared so they bounce back.  

Later this week or next week tRump will say "negotiations are going well" or "it's a bad bad thing what china is doing" and the markets will.surge one way or the other.


You do know tRump communicates in ways other than Twitter, right?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 6, 2019)

China Devaluing their currency would be them punching themself in the face.....


----------



## The Purge (Aug 6, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> The market is not really an indicator of the economy at large.  Particularly since tRump cheated his was into office.  It seems to over react violently to whatever he said last, whether positive or negative.


Creepytoes never fails to entertain with his insanity...ROTFLMFAO


----------



## william the wie (Aug 6, 2019)

The current regime is worried about going the way of the previous Chinese regimes. This ain't the first time China has become a superpower.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 6, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> The market is not really an indicator of the economy at large.  Particularly since tRump cheated his was into office.  It seems to over react violently to whatever he said last, whether positive or negative.



I agree the market is not indicative of the strength of the economy, but not exactly sure how Trump cheated his way into the White House. I thought Mueller killed the Russian collusion wish for you guys.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 6, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Trump, along with Kudlow and Navarro all do their fair share of market manipulation. I think it’s likely he will declare victory in the trade/tariff war before the election to secure the vote.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 6, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The market is not really an indicator of the economy at large.  Particularly since tRump cheated his was into office.  It seems to over react violently to whatever he said last, whether positive or negative.
> ...


It's not a wish, it's a fact.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 6, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 6, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Unless things change pretty drastically he's gonna have a hard time selling that as a win.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 6, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Still dilusional......Trumps is as guilty of collusion as Hellary is guilty of destroying evidence in her server scandal. Neither will ever suffer because of it. Get over it.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 6, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Trump is the second biggest influencer of the market right now. China is the biggest.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 6, 2019)

william the wie said:


> The current regime is worried about going the way of the previous Chinese regimes. This ain't the first time China has become a superpower.





BuckToothMoron said:


> I thought Mueller killed the Russian collusion wish for you guys.



So.

To what extent is China colluding with Russia?

And are Brazil, India and South Africa involved?

BRICS information portal

Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa (BRICS)
If so, is it beneficial for the U.S. to move away from European & British “developed” or well-established markets to the “developing markets” of BRICS?

Can the U.S. effectively join that bloc, or is our membership in BRICS markets limited to a strict consumer-only status on condition of a permanent structural trade deficit?


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 7, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> The market is not really an indicator of the economy at large.  Particularly since tRump cheated his was into office.  It seems to over react violently to whatever he said last, whether positive or negative.


Since Trump was smart enough 
to cheat his way into office, 
he deserved to be POTUS


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dow now set to open 300 points lower as global bond yields slide — CNBC


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 7, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


One actually happened.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 7, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Not really, no.  China is reacting to tRumpian stupidity.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 7, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The market is not really an indicator of the economy at large.  Particularly since tRump cheated his was into office.  It seems to over react violently to whatever he said last, whether positive or negative.
> ...


Well that's a unique way to look at it.

Stupid and corrupt, but definitely unique.


----------



## william the wie (Aug 7, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Dow now set to open 300 points lower as global bond yields slide — CNBC


 Bond yields are like 2% higher in the US than in the EU and Japan. China is likely to go into inflation and higher than world rates in the near future.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 12, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> The market is not really an indicator of the economy at large.  Particularly since tRump cheated his was into office.  It seems to over react violently to whatever he said last, whether positive or negative.


/—-/ Trump cheated by forcing Hildabeast to run a lousy campaign.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 12, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The market is not really an indicator of the economy at large.  Particularly since tRump cheated his was into office.  It seems to over react violently to whatever he said last, whether positive or negative.
> ...


Actually no, she did that all on her own.  

He cheated by accepting help from a hostile foreign government.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 12, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


/——/ And Mueller has the proof—— oh wait, never mind.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 12, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You should really read that report.

You and the rest of the tRumpkins all make yourselves look stupid (well stupider) when you say things like that.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 13, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


/——/ No collusion, no obstruction and no votes were changed. Ok now what?
Smirk


----------

